# Ibew journeyman Hands on test



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What would really help is your cracking open your books on transformer and motor control theory.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

OK, I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but, if you don't know that stuff by heart already, you have no business carrying a JW card. Is there anything else? Yeah, everything else.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

I wish they'd make this test a little harder. I don't know how many guys I've seen get in that couldn't bend conduit, let alone wire a transformer. I'm not talking 5" rigid with concentric 90s, I'm saying 1/2" emt with a box offset.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Truth is, it's an easy test. If you're a decent electrician you will have no problems passing.


----------

